# To GSD or not to GSD.. That is the question!



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Hello everyone, ever dog I have owned in the past was s GSD, and I am thinking of buying a new dog soon. I've read a lot about dobermans, and I have to be honest I love them. What do y'all think? I know this is a GSD chat, but i hope i can get y'all's unbiased opinion! Should I get a Doberman or a GSD?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

My biased opinion is GSD. But tell me what you want the dog for, pet, companion, protection? Do you want smart, pretty, loyal? Why do you want a dobie? What do you like about them? What do they offer that a GSD cannot? I need some answers to give an unbiased opinion. Fiona's has selected a dobie as her boyfriend. So I am working on that bias.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

personally, I say GSD but I do want a Doberman in the future. They're good dogs. The ones I've met and dealt with have been all along the spectrum. Aloof and unsocial with even their owners to very needy and demanding. I'm told the general basis you want to go for is somewhere in the middle but most end up being pretty in your face and wanting your constantly touching them. Good dogs.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I have one of each, I adore them both but they are very different although of course like all dogs they have their unique personalities, but here are my observations;

The doberman is VERY high energy, he spent the first 18 months of his life airborne with his mouth open, when he did land, it was usually onto someone or into something! When he gets exited things get knocked over, so keep your breakables out of the way!

He is three now and finally calming down. He has been a dream to train, I have not done any formal obedience with him, but his recall is pretty much perfect and that makes life easy. He is great with other dogs....unless they show him any aggression and then I need that recall because when he's upset he means business and he's a big, powerful dog.

He ADORES people, visitors to our house WILL get licked and leaned on! However, he is aloof with strangers he meets on walks, they can stroke him, but he doesn't seem to care, he's friendlier with visitors who come to the house, he seems to think of them as friends worthy of his slobber! he is very protective of his territory, and has a booming bark which is pretty intimidating. I can't imagine him ever attacking anyone, I rely on the intimidation factor being enough of a deterrent..which is what I want from a family dog.

He's a bit of a clown, there aren't many days where he doesn't make us laugh! He's a great family dog and needs a lot of exercise, but once he's had it, he's very cuddly..

My GSD is still young, coming up for eight months, I am training her for formal obedience and she is smart as a pin, but she has "tried it on" a bit more than the dobe ever did, she tests the boundaries whereas he towed the line, so in my experience the dobe is easier to train, he will obey, whereas she wants to make sure she really has to!

She does not seem to need the vast amount of exercise that the dobe does, she still needs plenty, but she can cope if she gets a bit less one day, he will not settle if he hasn't had a good run.

If you're after protection for you or your home I'd say that both breeds have the same intimidation factor, so either would do...In my case they are both friendly with people so I rely on the look and the bark.

The GSD already seems more aloof with visitors to the house than the dobie and she is more devoted to me, so I'd say she might end up more of a one-person dog than the dobe who loves the whole family..Although as I am the one that trains them, they do listen to me more than anyone else.

She is good with other dogs, but quite dominant she is also very vocal when she plays and this can make her seem unfriendly, but she isn't..

The dobie will "switch off" in the evenings when he's in the lounge, whereas the GSD will jump to attention at the slightest sound. She will also follow me from room to room and I'd describe her as more intense than the dobe..She's still young but seems to take her job as guardian very seriously, but the dobe seems to know when he needs to pay attention and when not to, but that could be because he's older..

I wouldn't pick one breed over the other as they are so different, in fact the two of them complement each other perfectly..


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

First of all, thank you for your replies, Charlie, thank you for the pictures you have beautiful dogs! Let me take a minute to tell you what i expect from a dog and the living circumstances he will be under. 

*What i expect from my dog:*

I'm going to buy a puppy, 2 months of age whether it is a doberman or a GSD. i am going to train it everyday of course. i will be able to walk it in the morning (around 5am-6am depending on my morning class) for about an hour and also walk it in the evening (around 7pm). I want a loving dog of course, that is fun and playful in the house, that when im watching tv would come sit next to me, and would see me as the top priority in his life, because he will be exposed to many people, i wouldn't want him to treat someone else like he treats me (in the sense of listening to everyone and eating out of everyones hand, and breaking my word for someone elses). Of course i will offer the dog lot's of love and wherever i travel he will come with me. I would want the dog to be alert and ready for any reason whatsoever.

*Living Circumstances:*

He will be living inside the house, i will buy a new crate and everything. The problem is i am not alone, but i do not mind because it's my family so it's good if he socializes and gets use to them, the real problem is our housemaid. Since i am in college, depending on the day, i will be gone for probably 4-8 hours a day.. i really do not know, i haven't made my schedule yet. But i am afraid is if when im gone, the housemaid feeds him with me not knowing.. plays with him too much.. and he builds this dependancy on her.

 I would not tolerate seeing the dog i bought and tired myself in training break my word because the housemaid is bored and spoils him. I know the dog needs alot of love and affection but i would not tolerate every kind of affection, and especially from someone not me. because if the dog does something wrong.. and he is praised it would ruin all my hard work. Don't get me wrong, i love dogs and i will play with them and spoil them, but only when necessary! The training he will undergo would be rigorous so we can establish what is right and what is wrong. Here is an Example, let's say the dog barks alot or jumps on people or bites on something inside the house, and someone praises him, well he would think it is a good think and continue doing that.

I can provide water and food as much as the dog needs, i will buy it toys and a crate. i don't walk my dogs, i run with them, so im not sure if the doberman would lower his physical standards to run at my pace, i do not really have a big yard to let my dog loose. I will give my dog a bath once a week depending on my day off.

*What worries me:*

Knowing a doberman is a protective breed, im afraid that one day without me knowing or being home, he would accidentally slip out the door and hurt someone. I have read alot about dobermans, and i know this is un true, but i keep hearing it alot. When a doberman grows old he a physical problem occurs in his brain and he will get ugly.

Well this is basically what im aiming for and how the living environment is, any tips?


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

I believe that dogs remain most loyal to the person that trains them and offers them consistency. Depending on my shifts, there are weeks where my husband and kids spend more time with our dogs than me, but I train them, I walk them, I make a fuss of them and don't let them get away with pushing the boundaries and they listen to me more than them because of it. 
If your housemaid wants to make a bit of a fuss of your dog when you are away then see it as a positive thing, it means your dog is not abandoned and lonely when you are away. Positive interactions with other people will make for a more stable, socialized dog, so it's good for you and the dog. It won't affect your relationship with the dog in an adverse way.
I am a long distance runner and have always had dogs I can run with BUT I don't start running with them until they are 12 months old. My dobe will run with me no problems, our runs incorporate stretches where he can be off the lead and have a good sprint, but he adapts to my speed when he's on the lead.
I certainly wouldn't bath your dog so often, my dobe has never had a bath, he gets hosed off if he's really muddy, but that's it. Too much bathing can cause skin problems and is unnecessary. Neither of my dogs smell "doggy" the GSD gets groomed regularly and that's all..
Both breeds are good watchdogs, my GSD seems more alert, but as I said that might be her age and a lack of confidence. The dobe seems to know if something needs his attention or not, he only ever barks if there's something to bark at and I never ignore it if he does. I'm sure the GSD will develop her senses equally in time, for now she just barks first and checks it out later!
As for your dobe getting out and attacking someone, if he's well socialized and it sounds as though he will be, then there's no more chance of him doing that than any other dog. I've heard the brain thing before, I don't know where it started but it's ridiculous and a myth!


----------



## Dann (May 10, 2013)

Charlie W said:


> I believe that dogs remain most loyal to the person that trains them and offers them consistency. Depending on my shifts, there are weeks where my husband and kids spend more time with our dogs than me, but I train them, I walk them, I make a fuss of them and don't let them get away with pushing the boundaries and they listen to me more than them because of it.
> If your housemaid wants to make a bit of a fuss of your dog when you are away then see it as a positive thing, it means your dog is not abandoned and lonely when you are away. Positive interactions with other people will make for a more stable, socialized dog, so it's good for you and the dog. It won't affect your relationship with the dog in an adverse way.
> I am a long distance runner and have always had dogs I can run with BUT I don't start running with them until they are 12 months old. My dobe will run with me no problems, our runs incorporate stretches where he can be off the lead and have a good sprint, but he adapts to my speed when he's on the lead.
> I certainly wouldn't bath your dog so often, my dobe has never had a bath, he gets hosed off if he's really muddy, but that's it. Too much bathing can cause skin problems and is unnecessary. Neither of my dogs smell "doggy" the GSD gets groomed regularly and that's all..
> ...


Thank you very much for your positive reinforcement. well you do have a point and thank you. Now it is either me buying the doberman or GSD, or wait 2 months because a family friend's pure breed german shepherds are having a litter soon, they cost about 8 grand each and im sure will have a nice litter, Pedigree and all. 

If i were to not choose to go down that path i will get a doberman. My budget however, is not that high, in the sense i will not be able to get a pedigree dog with a good litter. There is alot of scams in lebanon and you can't really ensure a good puppy without paying more than 3 grand. 

So.. it's either i buy a doberman within a week or two or wait 2 months to get the GSD as a gift. Blah 

So.. its either i buy a doberman really soon, or wait


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Difficult choice for you, I can't help with that I'm afraid as I'm a fan of both breeds! Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am a GSD person through and through, but my first obedience dog was a Dobe. They still hold a special place in my heart. There are also a couple in my SchH club. The hardest part from a working dog person's perspective is how hard it is to find a Dobe with working temperament. Most are very sweet loving dogs (and quite active as someone else pointed out). Ours did not handle the cold that well so if you are in a place that has cold or wet winters the GSD might be the better choice. 

Since you have owned GSD you might talk to a Dobie rescue see if you could spend some time around Dobes before making a decision. 

They are both protective breeds and I would worry no more about one than the other.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I am most definitely a GSD person but have lived with two Dobies. My mother had one (female) when I was in school and she loved and spoiled that dog. She was a great family dog. I also got my own (male) when I move out because I thought he would be a good protection. Both Dobies were great dogs with high energy and would probably have made good obedience dogs but I was too young to know the value of that at the time. They only got basic obedience lessons which did help them be good dogs. That being said, I have also owned four GSD's in my life and they were all great dogs as well. I think either breed would bring happiness but it depends on what you are looking for. Both breeds are smart and highly trainable. I think the Dobies seemed a little more hyper than any of my GSD's were though. Could also have been the bloodlines as I knew nothing of them at the time we had the Dobies.


----------

